# Today will be my first day!!!



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Dash cam
Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
Taser (optional)
Record all your mileage (for tax)
Start with an area you're familiar with.
Keep your doors locked until you confirm rider's name.
When picking up pax, do ask for their name. Do NOT say their name first or introduce your name, until you've verified you have the correct pax.
Verify destination with pax after they've entered your vehicle.
If pax requests multiple stops that was not already pre-entered prior to pick-up, kindly ask them to update the destination in THEIR app. This updates the route and waybill, and hit the Online slider to go offline. This is in case there are additional destinations, and stops further stacked requests.

Please do not offer water, mints, gum, candy, foot massages, etc to pax. You only leave yourself with discarded trash in your vehicle if you do offer.
Be cordial.
Know when to chat or be silent with pax.
Drive safely, and be sure everyone buckles up before driving.


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

Accept nothing else but Pool rides.


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

TwoWeeks said:


> Accept nothing else but Pool rides.


Yeah a buddy of mine said the same thing



DocT said:


> Dash cam
> Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
> Taser (optional)
> Record all your mileage (for tax)
> ...


Thank you, I'll definitely keep all this in mind


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

First and foremost have fun and don't stress out. Happiness over money. Drive safe and smooth. Be yourself and don't try to hard to appease your riders. Stay patient with the money and your riders. This job is what you make it. It can be stressful or a good time..it's up to you.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

DocT said:


> Dash cam
> Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
> Taser (optional)
> Record all your mileage (for tax)
> ...


All good advice except I would say the whole not letting people in your car before you confirm them is market dependent. I haven't had any problems with it.

The one piece I'll add is always always always keep in mind that you are an independent contractor and you are the boss. Don't let riders push you around, only take the correct number of passengers, only pick up in the location entered on the app, don't do things like drive thru stops if they are going to end up being unprofitable for you.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Safety first. Your safety, the safety of your car, the safety of the public and of the pax. If you come home without injury or damage to your car then you did okay and achieved the first goal of all drivers. Follow the advice DocT and others above posted. Have fun and good luck. Just make note that you are starting just as our slowest season is beginning. So be realistic about earnings and hang in there.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Let me ask you this, OP. What kind of insurance rider did you get? 

If you can't answer that confidently, do not drive. I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Safety first. Your safety, the safety of your car, the safety of the public and of the pax. If you come home without injury or damage to your car then you did okay and achieved the first goal of all drivers. Follow the advice DocT and others above posted. Have fun and good luck. Just make note that you are starting just as our slowest season is beginning. So be realistic about earnings and hang in there.


From when to when is the slow season?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

adamweedy said:


> Yes, I used to drive for Uber and would get people asking me all the time about where a "cool" bar is in Austin. My name is Adam Weedy, and I started a bar review website. I have lived in Austin for 20+ years, and I began the website as a guide to the local bar scene. There are zero negative reviews. I hope this is useful.


This got old really fast.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Lifting said:


> From when to when is the slow season?


You're in Chicago so you market may be different, but in Southern California the slow season really starts when the schools go out of session around December 9th or so with New Year's Eve as our last chance to get some good earnings, and last year it wasn't even all that great, followed by a very slow winter. Everything picks up in spring and the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Eventually you will turn to the dark side and earn most of your money through cancellation fees. Lol.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Other than the fact Uber/Lyft are always switching things around with the new this feature and new this bonus, and most make it harder to make money without countless hours. It's also very hard to stay focused sometimes with dangling of carrot for this offer and this offer.

I enjoyed learning, coming up with a system to earn the most in the shortest amount of time and learning the Pax interaction in my first year. But I realized in year two, they seem to take the I'm a boss feeling away and seems like a normal job gig but without health insurance and paid time off. The only thing that makes you feel like your own boss is the go offline and online when you want....everything else you think is "own boss" empowering over the passengers will probably get you deactivated over time.

And whatever you do, don't make a habit and start looking at every fare take home (especially surged) compared to Ubers take, you'll quit in a month.

Goodluck, after year one you'll be posting (complaint threads) regular here..lol


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

get a phone mount and head phones so only you can hear the directions


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

can you go back and return the vehicle and save you all the hassle with Uber ??? get another job!


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> can you go back and return the vehicle and save you all the hassle with Uber ??? get another job!


Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


They are Pilots or Uber drivers?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> They are Pilots or Uber drivers?


He'll find out about 20 ride streaks of minimum fares, saturation, unruly Pax, unrealistic bonus, stress about bad/good ratings, vehicle wear & tear along with high mileage over a bit of time....let him enjoy the first year and find his groove....In about eight months we'll be reading his posts in complaints. I think his friends painted a portrait of candyland and chutes and ladders board games for the rideshare experience and not what it really took to earn $1,500.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lifting said:


> I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


You should be asking your friends how they do it. A majority of the posters replying to this thread are from other market areas, including myself.

If your friends are true friends, then they should be tipping you with the honey holes where they make $$$, and how to prepare yourself for your first trip.



jgiun1 said:


> I think his friends painted a portrait of candyland and shoots and ladders board games for the rideshare experience and not what it really took to earn $1,500.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't waste your time with Lifting; he's posting on Chicago board about his new Civic (that's an Accord here) While I thought Lifting might just be new and naive, he's trolling. This is just a game. And a pretty stupid one at that.


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> They are Pilots or Uber drivers?


Uber and lyft, he sent me a couple pics... he said accept all rides and every ride and things will fall in place


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Don't waste your time with Lifting; he's posting on Chicago board about his new Civic (that's an Accord here) While I thought Lifting might just be new and naive, he's trolling. This is just a game. And a pretty stupid one at that.


Lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Don't waste your time with Lifting; he's posting on Chicago board about his new Civic (that's an Accord here) While I thought Lifting might just be new and naive, he's trolling. This is just a game. And a pretty stupid one at that.


Well considering he posted at 7:00 AM and now it's seven hours later and he's still posting, and nothing about the "first ride" I would have to say BINGO!!!!


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Don't waste your time with Lifting; he's posting on Chicago board about his new Civic (that's an Accord here) While I thought Lifting might just be new and naive, he's trolling. This is just a game. And a pretty stupid one at that.


My personal car is an accord and the car I will be using is a civic.... do people actually waste their time on here trolling? Sorry you feel that way. I'm really just trying to get ideas before I start tomorrow.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lifting said:


> My personal car is an accord and the car I will be using is a civic.... do people actually wast their time on here trolling? Sorry you feel that way. I'm really just trying to get idea before I start tomorrow.


You own post said TODAY will be the first day...Lol


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Well considering he posted at 7:00 AM and now it's seven hours later and he's still posting, and nothing about the "first ride" I would have to say BINGO!!!!


Ah yes I'm still at work about to leave, I start with this lyft thing tomorrow morning. I was on the computer all day reading and came across this forum.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Ah yes I'm still at work about to leave, I start with this lyft thing tomorrow morning. I was on the computer all day reading and came across this forum.


Goodluck sir.. Post you first day tomorrow


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> You own post said TODAY will be the first day.....your doomed in rideshare and I don't even know you


I mean today will be my last day at my current job. Didn't know I had to be very specific with posts.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I mean it....Goodluck man....want to see how your first day tomorrow goes, please post


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> get a phone mount and head phones so only you can hear the directions


If you have to rely on the voice function of your GPS to get to where you need to go, you seriously should not be driving.


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I mean it....Goodluck man....want to see what your first day tomorrow goes


Thank you, for sure I'll post after I'm done


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Lifting said:


> Thank you, for sure I'll post after I'm done


Guy if you're for real, then save the new car start with the older one. Learn the ropes a bit. Seriously, you'll thank me. You ain't running a limo service.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Guy if you're for real, then save the new car start with the older one. Learn the ropes a bit. Seriously, you'll thank me. *You ain't running a limo service*.


WHAT?????? That's not pax think....


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Do not accept pool rides unless its surged! i learned that here its great advice! pool customers never tip F them and their cheap selves some times i accept drive close just to cancel cause i hate them that much


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Lifting said:


> My personal car is an accord and the car I will be using is a civic.... do people actually wast their time on here trolling? Sorry you feel that way. I'm really just trying to get idea before I start tomorrow.


Time will tell if you decide to be useful on here and keep your story straight.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait, did you take the secret oath?
Did you learn the secret handshake?
And one last thing. You're not officially IN until ya get a pax with a Great Dane for a service animal and your first bonifide one star rating!


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Wait, did you take the secret oath?
> Did you learn the secret handshake?
> And one last thing. You're not officially IN until ya get a pax with a Great Dane for a service animal and your first bonifide one star rating!


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Time will tell if you decide to be useful on here and keep your story straight.


Honestly, why post "Today is the day" in a public forum, and start tomorrow was my first flag. And what you brought up with mixing cars in different posts. He's all over the place and to think other members wouldn't notice is kind of weird.

I actually can't wait (if he shows up again and real) to see how first day went....kind of hope he's for real and see how he feels about it in a couple months. He can be like the diary we never wrote as a rookie and I'm following him on this forum for sure.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


That's 27 an hour gross. If every day of the week was a Saturday then that's more likely possible. Did they get that in only one good holiday week and pretend it's always like that? How many miles and what kind of car was used? Did they count the time used in dead miles back from the middle of nowhere or another state?

People exaggerate. Now let's say their real number is 1250 in 55 hrs which is great in many cities but a few can make that. Yeah it's possible but calculate costs, wear and tare, and depreciation. 1250 is more like 750 in 55 hrs with no benefits and no time and a half after 40 hrs. If you have a normal job it's 12 an hour for 40 hrs and 18 an hour for time and a half at 15 hours. That will make 750 with no benefits.

The benefit of Uber is starting whenever you want. But not really if you want to make the most of your time.

This is a temporary or side job until you get your sh*t together. It's great for doing 20 to 30 hours a week on the good busy surge times for you to average gross 25 to 35 an hour and not put too many miles on your car.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Huh, the more I read this post the more I think it might be another personality of Saduber?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Treat everyday like your first day and you will really enjoy the work.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Treat everyday like your first day and you will really enjoy the work.


For sure the truth....good one there. That would be a good quote for this work.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Quit right now before you ever turn on your app. Next, drive at breakneck speed to the nearest insane asylum and tell that you ALMOST became an Uber driver. By the grace of God, they may still have time to treat you! 
Good Luck friend



DocT said:


> Dash cam
> Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
> Taser (optional)
> Record all your mileage (for tax)
> ...


Dude, he asked for recommendations, not a novel!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Quit right now before you ever turn on your app. Next, drive at breakneck speed to the nearest insane asylum and tell that you ALMOST became an Uber driver. By the grace of God, they may still have time to treat you!
> Good Luck friend


Followed by the 2nd best quote to this venture...lol


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Great to have you on board!!

Today marks the first step in your journey to mad benjamins while you have a blast taking our community to dizzying new heights.

Keep your eyes and ears open, and learn all you can from this company's superstars.

Uber on.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Great to have you on board!!
> 
> Today marks the first step in your journey to mad benjamins while you have a blast taking our community to dizzying new heights.
> 
> ...


Thanks Travis.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You are screwed...


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

DocT said:


> Dash cam
> Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
> Taser (optional)
> Record all your mileage (for tax)
> ...


On point for the most part bravo!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

If this dude for real....he might have quite a bit of stardom and a feature thread right of the gates, considering he started posting today and never did a ride yet. My gut saying NOT real though!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Hate to tell you,but if you can't wait to start making "real money", than being a rideshare driver isn't for you. Unless your idea of "real money" is minimum wage or less after expenses.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

you wont be able to write off your mileage have a nice day


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Hate to tell you,but if you can't wait to start making "real money", than being a rideshare driver isn't for you. Unless your idea of "real money" is minimum wage or less after expenses.


Heck I just got


great bambino said:


> you wont be able to write off your mileage have a nice day


What? Lol


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


Holy how in the actual ****? I drove 50 hours last week in Phoenix and made..or would have made if I didn't have to rent through Lyft/Hertz partnership- $832. Instead, I brought home a little more than $600.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> Holy how in the actual &%[email protected]!*? I drove 50 hours last week in Phoenix and made..or would have made if I didn't have to rent through Lyft/Hertz partnership- $832. Instead, I brought home a little more than $600.


Is a little over $600 in AZ pretty good even though it was 50 hrs? Rent is low, food ECT


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> View attachment 180315


I admit, I had to look at this a few times. Almost reported it for violating the laws of humankind. Lol.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Read ALL of this User's posts...don't do any of it...and you will be fine. 

https://uberpeople.net/members/saduber.109794/


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Is a little over $600 in AZ pretty good even though it was 50 hrs? Rent is low, food ECT


If I didn't have to rent the car through the Lyft/Hertz partnership, I'd have grossed $832. This is the full time gig for me at the moment so $600/week won't cut it...especially with the lost sleep and that isn't even subtracting cost of gas.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I netted about $6/hr driving mostly mornings and airport commuters this week. This is what you get during non party times, and always keep it in mind as a counter balance to those couple/few hours each week that earn you $25/hr. Driving Uber full time is nuts.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I netted about $6/hr driving mostly mornings and airport commuters this week. This is what you get during non party times, and always keep it in mind as a counter balance to those couple/few hours each week that earn you $25/hr. Driving Uber full time is nuts.


Exactly....just like CC SalesVP stated, mad Benjamin's.

Meltdown.


----------



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> That's 27 an hour gross. If every day of the week was a Saturday then that's more likely possible. Did they get that in only one good holiday week and pretend it's always like that? How many miles and what kind of car was used? Did they count the time used in dead miles back from the middle of nowhere or another state?
> 
> People exaggerate. Now let's say their real number is 1250 in 55 hrs which is great in many cities but a few can make that. Yeah it's possible but calculate costs, wear and tare, and depreciation. 1250 is more like 750 in 55 hrs with no benefits and no time and a half after 40 hrs. If you have a normal job it's 12 an hour for 40 hrs and 18 an hour for time and a half at 15 hours. That will make 750 with no benefits.
> 
> ...


These numbers add up at least in the Sacramento market. Don't expect more than this or you will be disappointed. Tips will make or break you and that can be very stressful. A real job doesn't rely on $20 of tips a day to be profitable. Ride the wave of Uber for what it is - money for when you'd be making zero. If you have any alternative way to make cash during those same hours, do that job not Uber. 100% of the time. Don't care if there is a surge or a quest. Real job >Uber. No growth potential in Uber. An easy way to make a buck ONLY


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Great to have you on board!!
> 
> Today marks the first step in your journey to mad benjamins while you have a blast taking our community to dizzying new heights.
> 
> ...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hopefully he responds today on his first ride


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Longest First Day Ever.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Longest First Day Ever.


30 hours old....lol....WTF


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


*They get a lot of referral bonus' do they?*


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Did he not survive his first day?


----------



## Lifting (Nov 30, 2017)

Shaunizzle42 said:


> Did he not survive his first day?


Yeahhhh I love it, I'm at $180 and I'm still going, I got free McDonald's from a pax


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Yeahhhh I love it, I'm at $180 and I'm still going, I got free McDonald's from a pax


That's not a tip, that's a curse....wait until it hits you in the middle of a ride.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Yeahhhh I love it, I'm at $180 and I'm still going, I got free McDonald's from a pax


How many hours online so far?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lifting said:


> I mean today will be my last day at my current job. Didn't know I had to be very specific with posts.


I have to assume you were fired from your job as no one would intentionally leave a real job for this ponzi scheme. It's just taking money out of the value of the car and putting it in your pocket. This works until you pay for gas, oil changes, new tires, broken seats, accident damage and passenger damage. Depreciation will take a big hunk so hopefully this is a car you will keep and use only for Uber until the wheels fall off as it will not be worth a thing after driving 100,000 miles per year. Your "friends" are giving the $1500 number in hopes of making money from the referral fee they will earn after you drive a certain number of trips. This is actually the only way to make any real money driving for Uber/Lyft.
The reality is that you will make something closer to $550 in 55 hours.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

They key is to have a vehicle that is basically fully depreciated for say $2,000. I couldnt imagine doing UberX with something under say 150,000 miles, there's just no margin in it. For UberXL maybe go upto $4 or 5k max.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have to assume you were fired from your job as no one would intentionally leave a real job for this ponzi scheme. It's just taking money out of the value of the car and putting it in your pocket. This works until you pay for gas, oil changes, new tires, broken seats, accident damage and passenger damage. Depreciation will take a big hunk so hopefully this is a car you will keep and use only for Uber until the wheels fall off as it will not be worth a thing after driving 100,000 miles per year. Your "friends" are giving the $1500 number in hopes of making money from the referral fee they will earn after you drive a certain number of trips. This is actually the only way to make any real money driving for Uber/Lyft.
> The reality is that you will make something closer to $550 in 55 hours.


Shuuush you. You're spoiling our fun killjoy.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Yeahhhh I love it, I'm at $180 and I'm still going, I got free McDonald's from a pax


Come on....screen shots and show ratings screens for your cherry day!!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Too late to warn you about buying a new car...



Lifting said:


> From when to when is the slow season?


When you move that slider to "online", the slow season starts



Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


Your friends are lying to you


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


LOL ....you said real money.



Lifting said:


> Uber and lyft, he sent me a couple pics... he said accept all rides and every ride and things will fall in place


Hes dumb.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

is he dead yet ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


You lost me at "real money."


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Trollers gonna Troll.

Where is CCSalesVP anyways?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> He'll find out about 20 ride streaks of minimum fares, saturation, unruly Pax, unrealistic bonus, stress about bad/good ratings, vehicle wear & tear along with high mileage over a bit of time....let him enjoy the first year and find his groove....In about eight months we'll be reading his posts in complaints. I think his friends painted a portrait of candyland and chutes and ladders board games for the rideshare experience and not what it really took to earn $1,500.


I'm sure the 1500 included his sign up bonus


----------



## cjej71 (Dec 2, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Wait, did you take the secret oath?
> Did you learn the secret handshake?
> And one last thing. You're not officially IN until ya get a pax with a Great Dane for a service animal and your first bonifide one star rating!


Or as i have heard... some chunky back seat puke?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


With Uber you won't even make minimum wage after expenses. You'll see. Let me know when the light bulb goes off.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

roadman said:


> With Uber you won't even make minimum wage after expenses. You'll see. Let me know when the light bulb goes off.


You will be taking value out of your vehicle and converting it at the rate of perhaps $8 an hour.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> You will be taking value out of your vehicle and converting it at the rate of perhaps $8 an hour.


I drive Prius full time and make about $3-4 per hour.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Good lord. Your market must be massively over saturated. My commiserations.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sure dude, you've made $180+ on your very first day.

Things must be getting desperate at uber and lyft headquarters when they have to resort to sending trolls to Upnet for recruiting purposes.


----------



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Get your own ride share insurance. $1000k Uber deductible, $2,500 Lyft deductible.



Nats121 said:


> Sure dude, you've made $180+ on your very first day.
> 
> Things must be getting desperate at uber and lyft headquarters when they have to resort to sending trolls to Upnet for recruiting purposes.


Los Angeles forum is full of Uber employees. I'm not buying base rate $0.00, .72 cents per mile, .10 cents a minute is a good thing. Photo shopped earnings-and trips. One member claims to be a resident of both Denver and Los Angeles. lol.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

mariasuber said:


> Get your own ride share insurance. $1000k Uber deductible, $2,500 Lyft deductible.
> 
> Los Angeles forum is full of Uber employees. I'm not buying base rate $0.00, .72 cents per mile, .10 cents a minute is a good thing. Photo shopped earnings-and trips. One member claims to be a resident of both Denver and Los Angeles. lol.


Maybe he is making so many benjies that he can afford to jetset between them???


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Sure dude, you've made $180+ on your very first day.
> 
> Things must be getting desperate at uber and lyft headquarters when they have to resort to sending trolls to Upnet for recruiting purposes.


 lol


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Start making real money???? Lol. In 2017 on rideshare. Muahahahahaha haha


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mariasuber said:


> Get your own ride share insurance. $1000k Uber deductible, $2,500 Lyft deductible.
> 
> Los Angeles forum is full of Uber employees. I'm not buying base rate $0.00, .72 cents per mile, .10 cents a minute is a good thing. Photo shopped earnings-and trips. One member claims to be a resident of both Denver and Los Angeles. lol.


The LA forums have loads of uber shills, but shills are all over Upnet

The shills all read off the same script, which is to promote rideshare with all kinds of happy talk about huge earnings. They also defend uber and attack drivers who criticize uber.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


BS



HeatherPhoenix said:


> Holy how in the actual &%[email protected]!*? I drove 50 hours last week in Phoenix and made..or would have made if I didn't have to rent through Lyft/Hertz partnership- $832. Instead, I brought home a little more than $600.


what kind of car and terms?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> You will be taking value out of your vehicle and converting it at the rate of perhaps $8 an hour.


Last night I made $27/hr after expenses, in a market about the size of yours. without even one surge ride. This includes $30 in tips.

The pickups were long and challenging, the riders boisterous but as considerate of me as I was of them. I never had to clean but didn't take breaks either except to urinate 3 times on the side of the road, holding my phone so I could jump on any ping. I accepted 15 out of 17 pings, declining 2 because I predicted I would get better ones at that time and place which I did get. I was very tired at the end of the shift.

This is what you have to do if you want to make money driving Uber. You can make it easy on yourself and make $8/hr, or you can do the hard things and make a lot more.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Last night I made $27/hr after expenses, in a market about the size of yours. without even one surge ride. This includes $30 in tips.
> 
> The pickups were long and challenging, the riders boisterous but as considerate of me as I was of them. I never had to clean but didn't take breaks either except to urinate 3 times on the side of the road, holding my phone so I could jump on any ping. I accepted 15 out of 17 pings, declining 2 because I predicted I would get better ones at that time and place which I did get. I was very tired at the end of the shift.
> 
> This is what you have to do if you want to make money driving Uber. You can make it easy on yourself and make $8/hr, or you can do the hard things and make a lot more.


Post non-Photoshopped screenshots or it didn't happen


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Post non-Photoshopped screenshots or it didn't happen


No. Because I'm an old guy who doesn't understand screenshots (nor Photoshop) and because it would allow Uber to positively identify me, and sometimes I say things of which they would not approve.

Edited: Unless you want to see a pic of me whizzing on the side of the road. I think I accidentally hit the camera button as I went for a ping.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Hang in there the algorithm will bite you soon


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


bring some rubber gloves with you so you can dumpster dive for food........you won't be able to afford to actually buy it....and refuse the food offer from drive thru pax, always take cash tips only, in advance, no "I'll tip you big in the app"...you cannot get your brake pads replaced, or get gas with a stale McBurger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Said the new fish upon entering the penitentiary. . . .



Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> get a phone mount and head phones so only you can hear the directions


Better yet, learn and understand your city's roads and don't depend 100% on GPS; never have your GPS volume up, just glance at your phone occasionally to follow the directions. Pax get irritated when the directions are being blared from your phone at every turn. Trust....it's very annoying.

Be friendly and helpful but remain in control; don't allow pax to take advantage or play you. Brake and accelerate smoothly, and get pax safely from Point A to Point B.

You'll come to practice all of these suggestions over time...we can list hundreds of tips but truly it's one of those occupations where there's a learning curve and the more you drive, the better you'll get at it, and the easier it gets.



Lifting said:


> Is it that bad? I have a couple of friends that do it and make $1500 on 55hrs


They make $1500 on 55 hours ONLINE....that being said, 55 ONLINE hours usually means about 80 hours of driving around - 80 hours of actual work. The 55 hours are when you're driving pax from Point A to Point B, but don't forget about all the time and mileage between rides and getting to pickup locations.

If your friend drives Select or SUV or Black, then yes $1500/week in 55 work hours is totally do-able. But on UberX, you will need to put in 70-80 hours to bring in $1500.

Good luck - let us know how your first week goes!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I used to drive over 2 hours and 100 miles 
( round trip)
JUST TO GET TO WHERE I COULD UBER.

Thats 10-15 hours and 500 miles commuting just to start.

You better believe i did not leave until tired.

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!

Can you drive 100 miles to return my umbrella for free ?
I NEED IT NOW !
Or else . . .


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to drive over 2 hours and 100 miles
> ( round trip)
> JUST TO GET TO WHERE I COULD UBER.
> 
> ...


That's crazy. I hope you were at least online so you can deduct the miles. I can't imagine one area being so much better than another that it would be worth it to do that.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lifting said:


> Just bought a 2012 accord! Should be good on gas and I am almost ready to go out. Can't wait to start making real money . Anyone with any recommendations?


Yes, another job.



CJfrom619 said:


> First and foremost have fun and don't stress out. Happiness over money. Drive safe and smooth. Be yourself and don't try to hard to appease your riders. Stay patient with the money and your riders. This job is what you make it. It can be stressful or a good time..it's up to you.


Why are Uber drivers the unhappiest people? Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> Yes, another job.
> 
> Why are Uber drivers the unhappiest people? Lol


To sum up why uber drivers are unhappy ?

UBER !


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

roadman said:


> I drive Prius full time and make about $3-4 per hour.


Why do you do it?


----------



## aspiringnobody (Oct 13, 2016)

Lol I guess he's a troll. Who woulda thunk it


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DocT said:


> Dash cam
> Pepper Gel Spray (optional)
> Taser (optional)
> Record all your mileage (for tax)
> ...


lol foot massages....that one driver


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Did the first day past yet?


----------

